# Blank pistol recomendations



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm getting a blank pistol. Any recommendations on brands and models? I'll only be training one dog for the time being so it doesn't have to be a die hard model, just dependable...


----------



## a3754 (Oct 7, 2009)

GunX is the best, anything less will be unreliable or after about 300 round you will need to buy another pistol


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

GunX- Lifetime warranty.
Joe


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

H & R 22 blank.


----------



## CATY JIGS (Apr 22, 2009)

Gun X Is The Way To Go


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Well...my Kimar cost $54 and went through about 1100 primers and broke so I sent it in for for warranty, cost me $12.50 to ship to them got it back about 2 1/2 weeks later fired it about 50 times and it broke again. Sent it back to them, Cost another $12.50. They did send me a new one back though. I only have about 5 months left on the Kimarr warranty. 
I am going to buy a GunX Classic as soon as they are available. American made lifetime warranty.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Gun X is the only way to go!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

GunX is the way to go!


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if Gunx comes in a 22model?


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

I Am New To All Of This But Fortunate Enough To Have Met A Seasoned Veteran Who Recommended I Buy A GUN-X. Great Advice, I Love It. The Quality Is Superb And It Is Very Economical Shooting Primers. Plus A Lifetime Warranty, Something A 60+ Can Still Get Excited About.


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought the GunX and the quality is excellant.

209 primers very economical to shoot, and have impressive report!


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

GunX great warranty and you probably will not use it at least 5000 rounds no problem.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

to the point said:


> Does anyone know if Gunx comes in a 22model?


Nope just looked it up. 209 primers and .32 blank
Also says not compatible with Win 209 primers?????????
Too hot maybe? Or different specs. Shouldn't be, should fit in any hull that takes a 209 primer?


----------



## Corytdf (Aug 5, 2011)

Why the Gunx over the Alfa?


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

nickt87 said:


> I'm getting a blank pistol. Any recommendations on brands and models?


I carry a custom Rossi S&W 44 Special


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Corytdf said:


> Why the Gunx over the Alfa?


Lifetime Warranty and better constructed.
Joe


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have serial # 0009 and am very pleased with no problem what so ever

I would say buy one!!!!!!!!

David Jansma


----------

